# Watch dial color matching clothes?



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

How does everyone decide what watch to wear, based on watch dial color, and the clothes you are wearing. For instance, if I wear a black dial watch, Im going to wear black shoes/belt. I sometimes throw that out the window if Im wearing a blue shirt, Ill match it with a blue dialed watch. How do you decide?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

That sounds way too much like needing the box of twelve mix-and-match watches and bands my daughter wants for her eighth birthday. I _might_ consider an odd colored dial on a watch with a ribbon band that I would wear to the beach. Otherwise, for me, watches should only have dials in whites, blacks and golds. Anything more and you risk over coordination brain-lock and/or bankruptcy.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

It is the easiest sartorial decision I ever maker...I have only one watch.

Buzz


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Decisions, decisions*

I have enough watches for two storage boxes, so, yes, I make decisions about which to wear with what. Generally, though, that is based more on how dressy a watch I want, rather than the face color. I do have a couple of blue-faced watches, and if I'm wearing my custom sapphire links and studs, that might be my choice. Black faced gold watch with black leather band is pretty much de rigueur for wear with dress mess. That also does for most black tie events, but I'll step up to a gold bracelet, depending on the links and studs.

I always carry a pocket watch with gold chain, waistcoat buttonhole toggle, gold plated fossilized shark tooth anchor, and amethyst signet fob for white tie.

As a side note: Apparently, younger folks who are wedded to their PDAs or cells, have generally stopped wearing watches. Their logic is that they always have a more accurate fix on the time from their data devices, and a watch is thus an unnecessary and anachronistic piece of superfluous jewelry.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

You Have to be careful not to look like De Niro in Casino.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Wizard said:


> That sounds way too much like needing the box of twelve mix-and-match watches and bands my daughter wants for her eighth birthday. I _might_ consider an odd colored dial on a watch with a ribbon band that I would wear to the beach. Otherwise, for me, watches should only have dials in whites, blacks and golds. Anything more and you risk over coordination brain-lock and/or bankruptcy.


Don't forget dials in silvers. That is what my watch has.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't worry about it. Don't worry about matching the strap to your shoes. Don't wear a Casio with a suit and for goodness sake don't wear a behemoth like a Panerai with a Tux but otherwise go with the watch you like.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Watch dial? Rob, aare you for real?!


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> Don't worry about it. Don't worry about matching the strap to your shoes. Don't wear a Casio with a suit and for goodness sake don't wear a behemoth like a Panerai with a Tux but otherwise go with the watch you like.


What if the Pam fits nicely under your cuff?


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> Watch dial? Rob, aare you for real?!


I am extremely serious, I have blue/white/grey/black dials for my watches, of course I am interesting in them matching the other items I wear :icon_smile:


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

I also have too many watches, and I try to match the straps with my shoes. I usually wear only leather straps with dress clothes. I don't think the dial is visible from as many positions as the strap, so matching that is even too OCD for me.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

*Re: My recent tail coat experiment*

I use a sundial. It has a nice patina.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

robb01 said:


> I am extremely serious, I have blue/white/grey/black dials for my watches, of course I am interesting in them matching the other items I wear :icon_smile:


Oh, okay. Good luck with that! This is the first time I've ever heard of matching the dial of one's watch to anythng else. I take it you don't wear tan, olive or brown? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

I always try and match my winder metal shade to the screw in my spectacles and the strap to the elastic in my truss, that way if I ever get knocked down by a runaway omnibus I shall not be laughed at in the emergency room.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Don't forget dials in silvers. That is what my watch has.


You are right. I see that I overlooked silver so I will revise the _gold_ and replace it with '_metallic'_ . I have seen some interesting faces in copper and bronze also.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Bracemaker said:


> I always try and match my winder metal shade to the screw in my spectacles and the strap to the elastic in my truss, that way if I ever get knocked down by a runaway omnibus I shall not be laughed at in the emergency room.


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Do whatever makes you happy. If you're a watch junkie and own dozens go ahead and coordinate to the Nth degree. I own the basic four watches that cover just about every contingency: black leather, brown leather, gold and titanium. And even _that_ might be considered overkill by some.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Bracemaker said:


> I always try and match my winder metal shade to the screw in my spectacles and the strap to the elastic in my truss, that way if I ever get knocked down by a runaway omnibus I shall not be laughed at in the emergency room.


Yes, you will, but not for that.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

@ Bracemaker - thanks for the chuckle - I also enjoy the humor at the Thurston web site.

@ OP - All of my watches have either a white or off white face so I don't have your worries. Although, I don't think I would have them even if I owned your watches. 

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

robb01 said:


> What if the Pam fits nicely under your cuff?


Not with a tux though.


----------



## pycraft (Oct 27, 2008)

robb01 said:


> What if the Pan fits nicely under your cuff?


Then you need smaller cuffs. Or at least you need to button them.

have a brown strap and black strap dress watch. Having two allows you to rest the leather for a day, or the strap gets smelly and has to be replaced (and that can cost a lot more than resoling a pair of shoes, even if you retain the old buckle). If you stick to one metal colour life gets easier (eg I only use white metals for watches, buckles, cufflinks, wedding ring...). Sports watches are fine with casual, though Jeremy Clarkson did seem to be wearing a wall clock strapped to his arm on last night's Top Gear...


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Alternation*

Agreed that leather needs to dry out or risks getting rank and deteriorating from the moisture and salt more rapidly, something that will likely happen eventually.

However, having to change from brown to black and back could put one into a corresponding attire cycle. That's why I wear a metal bracelet for most of the time, reserving leather for dressier occasions that come infrequently enough so that excess moisture build up is not such a problem.

I don't want to be at the mercy of my watch band color when deciding what to wear on a given day. The watch is, to me, one of the finishing touches, when I wear one at all, and I'm "touched" (or "tetched") enough to have a lot of choices:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

rip said:


> You Have to be careful not to look like De Niro in Casino.


What's the matter with that? He was very louche you know.

All kidding aside, I used to have the same sentiments as the OP. I was looking to buy a good watch and wanted a black face. I was concerned that it wouldn't be utilitarian, however b/c I wear brown shoes 4 of 5 days. Enough people have told me that this is insanely fastidious and I am no longer concerned. You can never go wrong with a white face, though.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get good cuff watches? Does anyone know what a cuff watch is?
I kind of like the idea of one. IVe seen people wear them and like them. But havent seen anything around the shops in london


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

White dial goes with everything.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

If I were to try and match a watch to other items I would consider matching watch face to cufflink (say white or mop face to white or mop cufflink), band leather to shoe/belt leather, metal watch band to belt hardware.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Match if you like, but there is absolutely no need to do so. A watch, like other personal property items (wallet, spectacles, money clip, wedding band, etc.), is not part of an outfit, and does not need to be "matched" to it. There is no assumption/requirement that you will have more than one watch.* In fact, most people would be well served to spend their money on one high-quality watch which will hold or even increase in value, as opposed to a proliferation of "designer"/consumer watches that are depreciating assets. 

* Obviously, to get by with one watch, it has to be relatively understated and dressy.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Is silver, grey, or metallic watch faces the same thing or colour? I think i have a silver watch face. Or chrome is it? Not another colour name!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I suppose in admitting this, I may appear a bit oafish in my approach to wardrobe selection but, I have never really given much thought to matching my watch with the rest of my day's attire. I do avoid wearing one of my heavier sports watches with a suit but, beyond that, I just strap on the watch that appeals to me that day. That task is easier than it may sound, as I have only six to choose from!


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I only have one watch, and would only ever wear one style: a simple white or light coloured face watch with a simple silver or gold body and plain black leather strap.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

All my watches have a white or champagne faced dial. When wearing a suit, I wear leather-banded watches always making sure to match the band's color with my shoes/belt.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Matching what?*

I have too many watches according to my wife, but it hasn't occurred to me to match the specific watch face to anything. I once had a girlfriend who matched her clothing based on which tattoo was exposed by what - the red rose, the multi-colored Mardi Gras mask, the black rose dripping blood or the portrait of Waylon Jennings. And I thought she was OCD!


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

I do not have this problem since I don't even know where any of my watches are.

I think it might co-ordinate well with whatever box it's in. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

On a day-to-day basis, I don't bother to coordinate my watch with my outfit (it's just a Casio Atomic Solar G-Shock). For dressier occasions, however, I have a titanium watch with a blue face and a rose-gold watch with a pinkish face that I coordinate somewhat with my cufflinks, tie, etc.


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

The Louche said:


> I was looking to buy a good watch and wanted a black face. I was concerned that it wouldn't be utilitarian, however b/c I wear brown shoes 4 of 5 days.


A black dialed wristwatch with a rich brown leather band makes for an elegant and very versatile package.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Dude, this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Cuad (Feb 27, 2014)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Dude, this thread is 6 years old.


Sorry about that. Only noticed it after posting my reply.


----------

